# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Kam Jāziņo ?!

## escud

Kad esmu samaksājis par preci caur i-net banku, kam man tieši ir jāpaziņo par to ka esmu veicis samaksu?  Būšu pateicīgs  Jums ja atbildēsiet, savādāk e-pastaa man tika pateikts ka obligaati jāpaziņo par to ka esmu nomaksājis rēķinu un prece tiks automātiski izsūtīta.. Nu problēma domājams ir skaidra nezinu kam tieši ir jāatskaitās par to..

----------


## arnis

kas prasiija, tam arii zinjo......par ko vispaar staasts ????

----------


## escud

> kas prasiija, tam arii zinjo......par ko vispaar staasts ????


 Nu e-pastaa atrakstiija rekviziitus kontu utt.. Ka pasuutiijums pienemts, jaanoreekinaas un peec noreekinaashanaas par preci jaapazinjo par to, bet kam jaapazinjo to es taa nesapratu, var jau buut ka tam pašam pārstāvim no tavelo ..

----------


## Vinchi

Pievienotajā failā ir rēķins faktūra. Kad to apmaksāsi nosūti uz to pašu epastu no kura saņēmi rēķinu, ka esi apmaksājis rēķinu un tā numuru.
Tas vienkārši paārinās visu procedūru.

----------


## escud

> Pievienotajā failā ir rēķins faktūra. Kad to apmaksāsi nosūti uz to pašu epastu no kura saņēmi rēķinu, ka esi apmaksājis rēķinu un tā numuru.
> Tas vienkārši paārinās visu procedūru.


 Tā arī izdarīju, peivienoju izdruku par nomaksāto rēķinu.. Bet nezinu tikai vienu vai atbilde būs, vai arī tas process tālāk notiek bez kautkādas atbildes e-pastā ?!

----------


## Vinchi

Pie preču pasūtīšanas tu taču redzēji cik ilgs piegādes laiks ir precei vai arī bieži vien
Ja vēlies uzzināt par savu pasūtījuma statusu tad uzraksti pa epastu un uzjautā vai zvani pa 6 784 5 784

----------


## escud

> Pie preču pasūtīšanas tu taču redzēji cik ilgs piegādes laiks ir precei vai arī bieži vien
> Ja vēlies uzzināt par savu pasūtījuma statusu tad uzraksti pa epastu un uzjautā vai zvani pa 6 784 5 784


 Liels paldies par atbildi.. Man savarīgākais bija uzzināt kam jāatskaitās par samaksāto preci, to es arī uzzināju.. Tātad e-pasts bija pareizais variants. To cik ilgi viņa nāks nav tik ļoti svarīgi nedēļas laikā jau noteikti vajadzētu atnākt tai precei..

----------


## Mairis

Ar katru dienu ar vien vairāk pārliecinos, ka bardaks vien ir tajā veikalā.
Nevar normāli uztaisīt, kad saņemot preci arī samaksā?

----------


## Vinchi

Problēmas un kļudas parasti rodas tad kad ir liels cilvēku pieplūdums.

Kurjerpasts nepiedāvā iespēju samaksāt par preci to saņemot.

----------


## Mairis

> Problēmas un kļudas parasti rodas tad kad ir liels cilvēku pieplūdums.
> 
> Kurjerpasts nepiedāvā iespēju samaksāt par preci to saņemot.


 
A bet Argusā un Salvatā kāpēc var?
Ir tāpat dažas lietas, ko gribētu pasūtīt, bet ar šādu maksāšanas sistēmu vienkārši negribas to darīt.

----------


## vuddy_style

Un kur problēma apmaksāt caur I-banku, kuru visi lieto?
Manuprāt pat 10x ērtāk kā ķēpāties ar skaidro naudu!

Ja nepatīk sistēma, tad var pasūtīt visu un kad ir klāt atbraukt un savākt pats, un pie reizes arī norēķināties.

----------


## Mairis

1) Ne visi lieto internetbanku
2) Ne visi dzīvo Rīgā, ka var aiziet pakaļ pa taisno

----------

